# Crew Wanted West Florida and south



## Seagypsywoman (Aug 28, 2001)

I''m a female skipper and my boat is a 32 foot offshore cutter. I''d prefer a woman crew (not much privacy on a 32 footer)so that''s why I''m posting here. The boat and I are in St. Petersburg right now and hope to leave here towards the end of September, early October and head for Ft. Myers and then Florida Keys. I might be stopping in Cuba for a bit and then who knows...
This would be a shared expenses trip. Non smokers only please.
Barb


----------



## freedive (Aug 15, 2003)

Hey

Saw your ad, cannot help you with crew but I am going to sail my boat from St Pete to Ft Lauderdale in the next two or three weeks. If you dont find crew you can tag along with my friends and I. I will be trying to make as short a trip as possible.

good luck, Mark


----------



## Seagypsywoman (Aug 28, 2001)

Mark,
Where are you now? I''m on Marcos Island planning on the next leg to Marathon soon. Please write to [email protected]
Barb


----------

